# Illinois needs a patients thread



## silasraven (May 17, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/illinois-senate-approves-marijuana-medical-uses-184342606.html

well congrats guys and gals smoke up and start digging for docs and clinics. Illinois just joined to became another medical state. so i think it best to give Illinois patients its own thread.


----------



## stak (May 18, 2013)

Illinois is not a medical state. The bill still has not been signed by the governor. In the past he has been against medical cannabis and he could still veto it.


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2013)

wow why the bad vibe? positive man. it will be fine.


----------



## Elloco (May 29, 2013)

Its so restrictive but nice to see our (Don't live in IL anymore but have an aunt who would have qualified for this before she died) state begin to wake up to some sort of reality.


----------

